# Rahmengröße M3



## RmxRider (17. Juni 2008)

Servas

Ich hätte eine Frage:Ich will  mir einen M3 rahmen zulegen, weiß aber nicht,welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Bin zurzeit 180 groß, werde aber sicher noch wachsen. Welche Größe würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen??


----------



## Christiaan (17. Juni 2008)

Das ist sehr personlich, Ich bin 1.78m und habe immer Medium gefahren, Freund von mir ist 1.86 und fahrt auch ein medium, mag aber kurtzere Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sch. (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin 1,76 und fahre ihn in "M" und ich glaube das bei
1,80 ein "L" zu groß ist... aber ist ja bekanntlich 
Geschmackssache.

Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das "M" zu klein ist. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juni 2008)

ich bin 184 und hab auch immer m gefahren und war vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2008)

bin 188 und fahr m...sehr gut für mich


----------



## Christian Sch. (21. Juni 2008)

Wer bietet noch mehr als 1,88 m ?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (21. Juni 2008)

kauf dir M und gut ist , ich hatte mit 178 S das war mir a bisserl klein !!!


----------

